# John Deere 332 won't start, bad starter??



## fastdog (May 16, 2015)

Battery is charged, deck not engaged, when I turn the key nada, no click, just all the lights showing. Have had problems with the lever not engaging the starter thing (that it pushes in) don't laugh I have no clue what it's called. Been balky for years, now even pushing it in manually, the starter isn't engaging. I hate taking it to the dealer, they are so expensive, we're on a very fixed income (and we just fixed the van) and I have a very handy neighbor who could change the starter for me. How would I be sure it's the starter?


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy fastdog,

Welcome aboard the tractor forum.

Are you certain that it's not a safety switch problem? No click sure sounds like a safety switch. Neutral safety switch? Seat safety switch? PTO safety switch? Brake safety switch? These are just examples......I realize that your 332 is old, but it should have some of these.

You can pull the starter and take it to an auto parts store (like O'Reillys) and they normally check it for free.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

If it turns out that you need a starter, check on ebay. They have a new starter for a JD 332 for $85.


----------



## fastdog (May 16, 2015)

no pto, seat switch is disdabled. Have no clue where the starter is, but will have neighbor take a look. Like I said, it's been touchy for years about pushing in the switch to start, think it's finally bit the bullet. The dealer claims it's a $500 repair to replace switch and spring for throttle control, somehow that sounds just WRONG. I am not a fan of the Hogan Walker dealer, always looking for $$


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

It's only a $500 repair if they gold-plate the starter,first !
That should be a Yanmar 3 cylinder diesel engine, if so, It may have a bad solenoid,or fuel cutoff switch.
First CHECK ALL FUSES /RELAYS !


----------



## fastdog (May 16, 2015)

Neighbor coming over to take the dash off and check the neutral safety switch.


----------

